# Pictures of My BTU Perlino Pinto Mares @ Home



## Jill (Jun 29, 2008)

Double and Sweetie have now been here almost 2 weeks, along with Double's buckskin Buckeroo granddaughter Cover Girl. I just *love* them!!!






It's hard to get decent shots of them. They are joined at the hip and I don't have the heart to put them in separate paddocks (tried it and Sweetie nearly made herself sick!)





Both of these *pink ladies* are in foal to Erica's Echos of My Destiny, the Halter HOF and National Champion stallion that Erica and I co-own





Thanks for looking at Sweetie and Double. I'll get some posed "halter" type pictures of them all soon, but for now, I just wanted to share some of my favorite girls with you all



I've loved them from afar for soooooooo long and it's great to finally have them home





*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a “Sweetie”[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for February 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)














*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a “Double”[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for April 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)














and the devoted sisters together:










And....... Since I'm showing pictures of my perlinos, here is another, Bomb Shell's recent paddock pictures. Bomb Shell is another Buckeroo granddaughter of mine and she is also a maternal sister to Double and a 3/4 sister to Cover Girl. She is really growing up nicely and is very mature for her age already





*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a “Bomb Shell”[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice Jill! You must be so pleased to have them home. That Sweetie is just soo PRETTY! I love her!

When does your wee 'monkey' come home?


----------



## jrae (Jun 29, 2008)

You know that I ADORE them!!  Such pretty gals and I LOVE that buckskin baby!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 29, 2008)

Jill,

What a lovely group of pinkies you have there!



Can't wait to see their Destiny babies next year.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 29, 2008)

They are awesome Jill , you are living in perlino paradice over there








I am very excited to see you Destiny foals, seems like yesterday we were seeing baby pictures of him



.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 29, 2008)

Two of my favorite girls! (I think they might have liked Florida better)


----------



## Mona (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratulations Jill on all your pretty, new girls...Sweetie is my favorite as well!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 29, 2008)

I love your "Pink Ladies" (and the name too)! To me, something about that together photo suggests that Double is the big sister in more ways than one... I'm always fascinated by the relationships between related horses.


----------



## hairicane (Jun 29, 2008)

Lucky you



. I know u are thrilled to have them all home. And Bombshell is living up to her name


----------



## maplegum (Jun 29, 2008)

Jill, they are going to have to wear name tags!! How in the world are you going to be able to tell the pink ladies apart!





They are really beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jun 29, 2008)

They are GORGEOUS Jill! Im aboslutly in love but what the heck where is pictures of Cover Girl! She told me she wants to come live with me. I'll trade you my black mare for her lol  Just kidding (well Im not just kidding but I know that it wouldnt be worth it to you lol)

I just want a buckskin sooo bad!

Gage


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG! Jill I LOVE Sweetie and BombShell

Super Nice!!! Double is Nice too

Can't wait to see some Halter Pics of them though

are you going to take any new pics of Covergirl?


----------



## Ferin (Jun 29, 2008)

What an absolutely gorgeous pair of girls you have there!



Im looking forward to seeing new pictures of Covergirl also.


----------



## nootka (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh, very pretty, Jill!

Congratulations!!!

Liz


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, everyone











I just love these girls! They are actually soooo easy to tell apart. Double is very refined (is maybe my favorite physically). She's not at her best right now due to nursing her first foal (Cover Girl). Bomb Shell, I've raised so I know her like the back of my hand but she does resemble Double a lot. Sweetie is just so cute and so tough. Really adore all three of them, but no trouble telling them from one another.

Will do posed shots of Bomb Shell soon. She's got that Big City gorgeous, long neck many of us love so much. She is 100% a Bomb Shell











Cover Girl shots "soon", too. I have some furry ones of her here but will be clipping her as well as my other babies and show her to her best advantage then. She is just *AWESOME* _(in my impartial opinion LOL)_.



miniaddiction said:


> When does your wee 'monkey' come home?


Monkey should be home late this summer or early this fall. He is probably going to the AMHR Nationals with Belinda Bagby









I'm thinking he and Destiny will get to come to VA in the same trailer


----------



## painthorselover (Jun 30, 2008)

They are adorable ''TWINS"! :lol


----------



## Frankie (Jun 30, 2008)

Jill,

You are putting together such a nice group of girls


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks you two





Carolyn, I'd say I think I'm good now and won't be shopping for awhile (since I have what I want), but each time I say that... ... ... ............. (you know!).

But I have been lucky the past few years to find the mares that I think are "just right" and they've come with such good personalities to boot





AND, I forgot to say I'm with those of you who cannot wait to see the Destiny foals out of Double and Sweetie!!! I am so excited about them, I can barely stand it!!! AND, Sweetie's due EARLY in the year. I can't wait


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 30, 2008)

Jill,

Very pretty girls. Love the double dulite. I sure wish my double dulite could live with your girls.

Do they both have foals?

take care


----------



## minih (Jul 1, 2008)

Congratulations Jill on some very beautiful girls.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you, Melissa and Terri!!!






Melissa -- your girl is tempting but I think I'm at my number now with 10 "girls", 3 stallions/colts, and a LOT of geldings



Only aim to breed for five foals max a year, so...


----------

